# Canister Filter Poll



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

hi,

someone is selling me either a:
- Fluval 305
- Eheim 2013
- Eheim 2213

need to know the experienced opinion of people who have them, had them, likes them, hates them.

Comments about problems, leakage, clogging problems, any other headaches....

...also it's Pros, Ups and plusses.

Please vote and advise pros and cons for all or some you have experience with.

this is for a 75g freshwater planted tank.

thanks.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

*None of the above*

The 2213 has a pump output of 116 GPH and is suitable for tanks up to 65 gallons.

The Fluval 305 External Canister Filter provides complete, multi-stage filtration for aquariums up to 300 Liters (70 U.S. gallons).

The 2013 must be an old filter because I've never heard of it and can't find it for sale anywhere online.

For a 75 gallon tank I don't think any of the canister filters you're considering are adequate. Unless you're plan on using 2 filters on this tank.
Personally I would go for an XP3 or 2217 if I was using just one filter.
--
Paul


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

If I had to pick one from your list then I will pick the Eheim 2213 but a Eheim 2215 should be a minimum for a 75gal FW planted tank. IMO I would go with the Eheim 2217...I always like extra filteration


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I just bought an Aquaclear 110. I think you will be disappointed. It sounds like a freight train. Once my bank account settles down I'll replace it with a Rena XP2.

Lee


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

When I said Freight Train I meant FREIGHT TRAIN! I can hear it throughout the house. I didn't think much of buying an aquaclear because I have a closet full of the smaller ones and I've always liked them. But when I pulled this guy out of the box I was shocked at how big it was. The foam is almost as big as a lunch box! I guess with the bigger filter you get a bigger impeller which gives bigger noise.

As for a trade, no, I'm afraid right now I need it. I'm 1 week into cycling the tank and I don't want to mess with the filters. Also, I don't think any other HOB will do me any good because the rim on my 125g tank is to thick for them to fit on. I would much more preffered to have used one of my smaller aquaclears but they just don't fit without cutting the plastic rim of the tank.

Lee


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been a fluval user so far but if I had to pick I would pick the Eheim 2213.

How about you get the eheim and two large sponge filter with powerheads?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have had both Fluval & Eheim would pick Eheim every time.

Better design
Better easy of cleaning
Better priming
Quieter 
seems to seal better
Eheim quick disconnects


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

TBemba said:


> I have had both Fluval & Eheim would pick Eheim every time.


Having used both, I agree.

I'd also like to add that filter capacity is in part determined by what kind of fish you have in your tank. If they're herbivores that crap a lot (presumably not, if you have a planted tank. . . but you never know. . .) a bigger one is even more important.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I have both the ehiem 2213 and a 2217 for my 45g here is what I noticed. with the 2213 and a ac110 I can see sludge built up on top of my sand and around the roots of my plants with the 2217 and ac100 my sand bed is super clean and clear. 2213 makes no noise you have to put your ear to the motor to hear it with the 2217 you have to put your head close to the filter to hear it so. Even thought the 2217 filters better 2213 is still my favourite becuase it's super quiet but imho it's not enough for my 45g even with an ac110 ruuning


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

2013 is the same as 2213, the only difference is 2013 doesn't have the white media basket like 2213 does



Out of most Eheim Filters I tried, get the pro 3. They are the best engineer filter (no bypass), using low voltage and it's noiseless



Y2KGT said:


> The 2013 must be an old filter because I've never heard of it and can't find it for sale anywhere online.
> 
> Paul


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a 2215 for a 65G planted. It works like a charm and can hardly hear it.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd have to say none. I would definitely buy a bigger Eheim for the size of tank you have.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I too say none, but for a different reason. With that amount of money, I would buy another 75 gal setup.


----------

